# KDE Tastenwiederholung

## cyruskoenig

Hallo,

eigentlich kein wirkliches Problem, aber langsam nervt es doch:

Seit ich KDE 3.3 installiert habe, 'merkt' sich KDE die Tastenwiederholung nicht - ich muss sie jedesmal neu einstellen.

Im Netz habe ich nirgends das selbe Problem finden können.

Hat jemand ne Lösung?!

Grüße,

cyrus.Last edited by cyruskoenig on Wed Sep 15, 2004 9:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xk2c

hilft das hier evtl. weiter?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=222790

----------

## norc

is interessant, dass die autoren, der threads (bzw themen) kein feedback von ihrem problem kriegen...

btw

Xk2c

ich glaub das sucht er nicht wirklich: bei dem link den du gegeben hast, 

bei demjenigen war es über kde nicht möglich überhaupt etwas einzustellen..

obwohl, per konsole müsste es eigentlich funktionieren

----------

## cyruskoenig

Hallo,

mit 

# kbdrate -r 30 -d 250

bekomme ich nur den Hinweis

Kann /dev/port nicht öffnen.: Keine Berechtigung

Als root darf ich es, dann setzt es aber nur die Tastenwiederholung für root.

Im terminal und unter Gnome funktioniert es auch, es muss also an KDE liegen. (Was mich übrigens nicht mehr verwundert, schließlich schaltet KDE 3.3 standardmäßig ja auch die ALSA-Level auf Null :/ ).

...hm...

----------

## Xk2c

 *norc wrote:*   

> is interessant, dass die autoren, der threads (bzw themen) kein feedback von ihrem problem kriegen...
> 
> btw
> 
> Xk2c

 

Wie ist das gemeint?

----------

## norc

 *Quote:*   

> Wie ist das gemeint?

 

<--- vergiss es

 *Quote:*   

> Kann /dev/port nicht öffnen.: Keine Berechtigung 

 

schon mal unter root probiert?   :Wink: 

----------

## norc

auaa,... sorry

is interessant, dass die poster kein feedback von ihrem autoren kriegen... 

... so meinte ich das. und schon wieder antwortet der Autor nicht...

----------

